# New Albums You're Waiting On



## ChemicalWolf (Jul 31, 2010)

Do any of you have a well-loved band who hasn't put out an album in a while, so you're looking forward to hearing whatever they put out next?  I was thinking about this on Friday, and some albums I'm really looking forward to are whatever we're about to see from:

1) My Chemical Romance
2) The Mars Volta
3) Gojira
4) Justice
5) Suicide Silence

Let me know what you guys are looking forward to hearing.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 31, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers. They're working on new stuff, though minus John Frusciante and with a new guitarist. Should be interesting.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 31, 2010)

primus
they might be giants
harvey milk
andrew w.k.
circle takes the square (?)
faith no more (?)
gridlink
deftones
to live and shave in l.a.

maybe the new kanye


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 1, 2010)

Isn't this more appropriate to The Tube?

The only bands I'm really keeping up with that I'm looking forward to hear albums from are Them Crooked Vultures and Cage the Elephant.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 1, 2010)

Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast...
What smeldge said with the RHCP...
If "Opeth" decides to put out a new album I'm buying it first day...
A new album from "System of a Down" would be cool (years away if ever... :/)
Yeah... about it...


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, Blind Guardian's out in Europe or somewhere I think. Maybe Australia? Whatever, I have it. It's good.

Looking out for albums from Atheist and TesseracT, can't think of many more that I'm anticipating in the immediate future.


----------



## Fissioninferno (Aug 1, 2010)

Devin Townsend's Ghost, Deconstruction, and Z[sup]2[/sup] album.  Also waiting on Kamelot's upcoming album, as well as Dimmu Borgir's "Abrahadabra."  At some point in the next year or so Opeth should be coming out with something new, too, I can't wait for that!


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm waiting on another Phoenix album.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 2, 2010)

A new self-titled album by my favourite band Interpol is being released this month!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Namie Amuro and Lady Gaga's next albums are going to be killer... If and when they ever get released.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 7, 2010)

Blink 182. Their music always makes me happy, and I love listening to Travis drum.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

I want me some new Gogol Bordello. A new album from Michale Graves would be nice too


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 8, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I want me some new Gogol Bordello. A new album from Michale Graves would be nice too


Oh yes.

Gypsy Punk is the greatest.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

I know right? They have a legt video up for Lela Pala Tute, so I hope they're working on a new album


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 8, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Namie Amuro and Lady Gaga's next albums are going to be killer... If and when they ever get released.


 NAMIE AMURO IS HOT.



FADERHEAD
Acretongue
The only ones I'm desperate to grabby hands. I heard they're out later this year.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 8, 2010)

Nightwish and Omnia are the two that come to mind.  Neither have come out with a new album in at least two years but have ones on the way.  Oh, and Florence and the Machine, I can't wait for her next release.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 8, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I want me some new Gogol Bordello. A new album from Michale Graves would be nice too


 
Trans-Continental Hustle came out like what, three months ago?

I am excited for a new Mountain Goats LP.

Japandroids are taking 2 weeks off and the rumour is they might be going into the recording studio afterwards. I was at the last show on their current tour and they played a song that wasn't on Post-Nothing or that EP they put out recently, and it was good enough to get me excited for a new record.

But mostly I'm just waiting on that new Pixies album. Come on, pilgrim.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm waiting on the new Children of Bodom album thats coming out later this year.  Should be quite awesome, if it's anything like the current one, Blooddrunk, then I'll love it


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm also kinda looking forward to something by Christopher Tin (He brought Baba Yetu to fame) and maybe Gabry Ponte


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't think of a lot of albums right now aside from Sodom's upcoming "In War and Pieces" album. I have no idea what it sounds like, but I'm hoping for something much more harsh and aggressive than their last two albums. But as long as it sounds like Sodom it's okay, I suppose. All I know at this point is that I'm probably not gonna be disappointed, they've always been masters of German thrash metal.


----------



## Larry (Aug 8, 2010)

1)Ke$ha
2)Daft Punk
3)Justice
4)Lady Gaga (NEW ALBUM COMING OUT NEXT YEAR! X3)


----------



## Winter (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the new Therion album, with hopes that it will be more consistent than their previous one. Same goes for Dimmu Borgir's upcoming album.

I also eagerly await the new releases by Iron Maiden and Cradle of Filth.


----------



## Shu (Aug 9, 2010)

Deltron Event II


----------



## Hir (Aug 9, 2010)

Agalloch and Enslaved.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 9, 2010)

Kataklysm and Cephalic Carnage are the only ones so far... and not even that much. : /
But hey, there will be a new Killing Joke album and a Death In June single.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really keep track of what bands are planning albums, only one I can remember that I'm interested in is Wintersun.


----------



## Hir (Aug 9, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> I don't really keep track of what bands are planning albums, only one I can remember that I'm interested in is Wintersun.


 Time will probably suck. Especially compared to the unrealistic hype it's got.

Sorry but it's true.


----------



## iceroadlion (Aug 13, 2010)

Phil Collins final album


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Time will probably suck. Especially compared to the unrealistic hype it's got.
> 
> Sorry but it's true.


 
Yeah, I'm aware that it could suck, but maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

The Ting Tings' next album "Kunst" will probably be okay.
Also Eels' next album "Tomorrow Morning" which completes the little trilogy they have going there.
And the other trilogy completing album "The Big Bad Devil and the Great Good God" by Right Away, Great Captain!
And supposedly another album from Does It Offend You, Yeah? called "Don't Say We Didn't Warn You".

All this year hopefully.


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Yeah, I'm aware that it could suck, but maybe we will get lucky.


 Perhaps.


Oh also looking forward to the new Shape of Despair EP called "Written In My Scars".




oh also new Swans album weeee :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Swans


 sux


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, I forgot a few!  Also...

Dimmu Borgir
Muse
Trivium


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

The next T-virus album.

Yes, it's band :/


----------

